# New Juvenille Rhom Feeding Help



## Jace_Thomas (Jun 8, 2016)

Earlier today I received my juvi rhom and I was very excited. I see all of the posts looking to see what to feed him and people say pellets or fillets. He is only 2" long so I'm not sure if he can accept those at a small size. I have both at the moment. Should I just introduce it to him and see what happens? Please reply as soon as possible. Thanks!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would crush up the pellets a little, make them more bite sized. When my rhom was smaller I used a paperclip on a string to hang the small cube fillet or shrimp off the ground.

Odds are it will take time before it eats in front of you, and if you just got it could take days for it to even eat.


----------



## AndreHilton (Jun 11, 2016)

Jace_Thomas said:


> Earlier today I received my juvi rhom and I was very excited. I see all of the posts looking to see what to feed him and people say pellets or fillets. He is only 2" long so I'm not sure if he can accept those at a small size. I have both at the moment. Should I just introduce it to him and see what happens? Please reply as soon as possible. Thanks!


Where you from @Jace_Thomas? I'm from Philippines and I'm looking forward to buy 2 Black Piranha/Rhom or 2 RBP. Can you help me? And how much it cost? Thanks in advance..


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

fillets, raw shrimp, earthworms, meal worms. just cut up the fillets or shrimp into pieces sized appropriately for the fish. Rhoms grow fast their first year or so, about 6". as he grows, cut your chunks a little bigger. crickets are also nutritious for them. avoid live feeder fish, and do not feed the fish any mammalian, or avian meats as the lipids in them are difficult for the fish to digest and can cause organ damage and shorten the life span of your fish


----------

